# Is this Ulcer disease?



## mark4785 (May 20, 2009)

Hello,

Every day I briefly inspect my pond fish for any health issues and today I noticed that a light red pimple has appeared on my golden rudd (ornamental fish) just above the anal fin.

I have taken numerous photos using a camera which should appear below:




I was wondering if this occurrence relates to changes in skin pigment or whether this is a symptom of bacteria infection (i.e ulcer disease)?

I am currently treating the pond for skin flukes using a remedy manufactured by Blagdon so that is the reason for the coloured water.

I'd really appreciate any kind of feedback as at this point I am not too sure what action I should take.

Mark.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i would say this is a bacteria infection.. it looks like what i had on my angel about a month ago.. i just did daily water changes until it cleared up (only took about 4 days to disappear)
i hope this helps you!


----------



## mark4785 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

I will try to treat with blagdon's anti-fungus treatment and see if it results in any improvements. I have recently run a test of the PH, nitrate, nitrite and ammonia levels of the water and the results show the water is in excellent condition. Given this, and the fact that the fish is in a 1400 litre pond, I'll give the water changes a miss! :fish:


----------

